# Who is the smartest in Naruto (no spoilers)



## demontrooper7195 (Mar 15, 2007)

A simple question of which characters are smarter than one or the other.

Shikamaru

Sasuke

Sakura

or

Kakashi?

or ?


----------



## tsunade1095 (Mar 15, 2007)

uh shikamaru? i mean with 200 IQ and all....


----------



## Shiro (Mar 15, 2007)

Shikamaru is. he's just lazy.


----------



## Midnight ♥ (Mar 15, 2007)

Shikamaru by FAR. I mean, Neji's smart and all, but Shikamaru's on a whole 'nother level as far as intelligence goes.


----------



## ScuttleBug (Mar 15, 2007)

Shikamaru... well, that was easy. Neji is smart though, it's just he's a little duller that Shika.


----------



## nejikicksass (Mar 15, 2007)

WHAT KIND OF INTELLAGENCE?SHIKIMARU WINS ON PLANNIGN AHEAD BUT NEJI WINS ON THINKING ON HIS FEET


----------



## MangekyoMaster (Mar 15, 2007)

It's pretty obvious it shikamaru..


----------



## Akuma (Mar 15, 2007)

everyones gonna answer shika..whats the point of this question?
To be an ass by far the smartest character is chouji and akamaru


----------



## Shiori_Hikaru (Mar 15, 2007)

Shikamaru 200+ IQ...but Neji's pretty smart too


----------



## Hyuuga (Mar 15, 2007)

lol.  Shikamaru is definitely smarter.


----------



## Lu Bu (Mar 16, 2007)

^ Spoiler that sucker. We are not there yet. 

This is such a non question. It's like asking who is fatter, Choji or Ino? 



nejikicksass said:


> WHAT KIND OF INTELLAGENCE?SHIKIMARU WINS ON PLANNIGN AHEAD BUT NEJI WINS ON THINKING ON HIS FEET



No. Neji doesn't win on any level when it comes to intelligence or cunning compared to Shikamaru. It's not even close. He doesn't even compare to Shino or Sakura. The databook has Neji's intelligence at about average.


----------



## competitionbros (Mar 16, 2007)

Shikamaru's the smartest genin, Neji's the second smartest genin


----------



## allin4narnia (Mar 16, 2007)

Yeah bro, they are still on the episodes where Naruto is fighting Shukaku-Gaara.  The answer to this question is obviously Shikamaru though.  They have a few episodes where they foreshadow how smart he is and how hes gonna be a great leader.


----------



## Yuka7 (Mar 16, 2007)

This is the hardest poll I ever read. But I would have to say Shikamaru. Neji is just mostly arrogant.


----------



## Kei Kurono (Mar 16, 2007)

Shikamaru is the smartest.


----------



## Cuivreries (Mar 16, 2007)

_This is actually an interesting question. ^^

Shikamaru and Neji are both smart, but for different reasons. Academically, and in a classic sense, Neji is smarter. With regards to resourcefulness and being clever, Shikamaru takes the cake. 

People acknowledge the fact that Neji is brilliant as well, but the focus is usually on Shikamaru, because there's one factor which is taken into consideration - their style of battling. Neji doesn't have to depend on his surroundings, and his near mastery of the techniques when using the Byakugan make it so that he doesn't have to be creative. Plus, the situations are never as dire for Neji as it is for Shikamaru; this helps to place emphasis on Shikamaru being a first-rate genius. I think it's safe to say that we'll never hear this from Neji: "I'm at a serious disadvantage here. I only have: a kunai, 3 shuriken, 2 feet of rope, an exploding tag, a flash grenade, black pepper, and some paperclips. What to do? What to do?" 

Even though it doesn't necessarily measure someone's intelligence, the 200 IQ may have a role with Shikamaru being regarded as the smartest character in the series. Maybe... ~.^_


*Spoiler*: __ 



_They're both nerds._


----------



## sadistik (Mar 16, 2007)

Yuka7 said:


> This is the hardest poll I ever read. But I would have to say Shikamaru. Neji is just mostly arrogant.


.. really?

@topic;
Shikamaru. 'nuff said.


----------



## Arthy (Mar 16, 2007)

Shikamaru, I mean 200 IQ, thats like OMFG  !!! unbelievable


----------



## natwel (Mar 16, 2007)

Neji is probably practically smart with ninjutsus as such, but shimamaru has the best mental potential, he's good at shogi and strategies in missions.


----------



## Aeiden (Mar 16, 2007)

omg...doofus,the average iq isnt under 100.....+_+,get cha stuff straight


----------



## Ellisia_Rin (Mar 16, 2007)

Well of course is Shika i mean the guy has an IQ of like 200+ yea Neji may be a good fighter but umm yea like Shika's alot smarter even tho Neji is smart he will never compare to Shika


----------



## darkwater297 (Mar 16, 2007)

This is like asking who can use Sharingan Sasuke or Sakura?

Shikamaru easily.


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Mar 16, 2007)

Definitely Shikamaru .


----------



## SuzyQ (Mar 16, 2007)

Shikamaru is smarter. Absolutely.


----------



## Circe (Mar 16, 2007)

Neji may be intelligent, but Shikamaru is a genious. I hope I'm not spoiling anything...>_> I don't keep up with the English version..<_<


----------



## Joker (Mar 16, 2007)

Shikamaru, definitely. I'd say the person who follows behind him is Shino, but that could just be fanboyism speaking. However, Shino's traits in thinking are similar to Shikamaru's. Planning steps ahead, making an enemy think you're doing one thing, when you're really doing something else... Neji falls more under combat ability and reflex, though I won't deny he's smart.

But yeah, anyway, Shikamaru wins.


----------



## Lemonade (Mar 16, 2007)

I think Shikamaru is the smarter one but indeed both of them are smart.


----------



## lollipop (Mar 16, 2007)

Shikamaru-kun! He's just lazy that's all.


----------



## Lycanthropy (Mar 16, 2007)

Neji's a genius as in all the bloodline and fighting stuff, Shikamaru's an actual genius. I hope that isn't spoiling anything.


----------



## Tainted_reflection (Mar 16, 2007)

*Shikamaru I guess...*

Quoted from Renaissance Manhattanite 



> This is actually an interesting question. ^^
> 
> Shikamaru and Neji are both smart, but for different reasons. Academically, and in a classic sense, Neji is smarter. With regards to resourcefulness and being clever, Shikamaru takes the cake.
> 
> ...



*Bows before your answer* Absolutely agree with you. Neji and Shikamaru are smart in their own way. But for all effects and purposes Kishimoto wants us to say Shika is just a genius, no questions asked.


----------



## narutofan89 (Mar 16, 2007)

i say shika cause he has divised a lot of good plans in the missions but neji isnt bad either however if they would fite neji would wipe the floors with him.


----------



## bancy (Mar 17, 2007)

Although there are many types of intelligence  - when it comes to just plain IQ, Shikamaru tops Neji.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 17, 2007)

Neji,only an idiot would lose to a girl.


----------



## coriander (Mar 17, 2007)

shikamaru is smarter.


----------



## Shai (Mar 17, 2007)

I would say Shikimaru but It depends what type of smart.


----------



## DragonBlade7 (Mar 17, 2007)

In terms of IQ, Shikamaru tops Neji.  Shikamaru is also an extreme strategical expert and can devise a series of plans in a matter of minutes and his resourcefulness is renowned.

Neji is a genius in his own way, perhaps not compared to Shikamaru in IQ, but he has mastered Byakugan techniques that belong to the main branch of his clan without anyone to teach him and is also quite resourceful.  

They are both geniuses, but in a classroom sense, Shikamaru's laziness is his downfall.  In a fight though, it would be close.


----------



## Byakkö (Mar 17, 2007)

Shikamaru is definetly has a higher IQ, but Neji is probably fairly smart.


----------



## Byakkö (Mar 17, 2007)

Death Sonjo said:


> Shikamaru.
> 
> *You'll see later on. *



True that.


----------



## Love (Mar 17, 2007)

Shika!


----------



## MoonlitTiger (Mar 17, 2007)

Shikamaru is known as the *real* genius from the genin group. When academy marks are concern, Neji beat Shikamaru by a long shot but that's probably because Shikamaru is just lazy 
There way of thinking slightl differs though, Shikamaru is a therological thinker in a sense, and Neji is considered a genuis somewhat because he's a quick learner...
Anyways, there both smart in there own way ^^ But i have to say that Shikamaru is the smarter one here x3


----------



## Ae (Mar 17, 2007)

shikamaru =3


----------



## Saosin (Mar 17, 2007)

Shikamaru.


----------



## Rhyth (Mar 17, 2007)

Shikamaru, hands down.


----------



## NarutoGurl10 (Mar 17, 2007)

Shikamaru is smarter he is just really lazy


----------



## Lunar88 (Mar 17, 2007)

Shikamaru. If you would have made it who is better at adding intelligence into their fighting, then it would be really good question.


----------



## ShikaKage (Mar 17, 2007)

Shikamaru is way smarter than Neji. Neji is smart but not as smart as Shika.
Neji seems smarter that Shika because Neji can fight pretty good and be smart which makes him more of a genius, but if we're just talking about smarts then Shika pwns!


----------



## killer_konoichi (Mar 17, 2007)

Yeah, Shikamaru would be smarter, but Neji is still pretty smart.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 17, 2007)

Shikamaru!!!.........and the IQ tests prove it!!!


----------



## Tempest (Mar 18, 2007)

Shika ftw.

200+ IQ proves it.


----------



## Bresakar (Mar 18, 2007)

Neji is smart indeed but Shika has IQ 200. He's a lot more intelligent even more than most of the jounin.


----------



## sakura05 (Mar 18, 2007)

Shikamaru is way smarter...his IQ is above 200 or something like that.


----------



## Hitaru (Mar 18, 2007)

Shikamaru is without a doubt, Neji is smart but not as smart as him.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 18, 2007)

Shikamaru takes the title. It really isn't much of a contest.


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Mar 18, 2007)

Neji has never shown any semblance of having above average intelligence.


----------



## Jeanne (Mar 18, 2007)

Shikamaru is WAY smarter than Neji.
It's surprising how he's lazy & smart at the same time. ​


----------



## pancake (Mar 18, 2007)

Jeanne said:


> Shikamaru is WAY smarter than Neji.
> It's surprising how he's lazy & smart at the same time. ​




I agree. =^.^=

He has an IQ over 200, which was mentioned during the Shikamaru Vs Temari fight.

He's smarter than I am. -gasp-


----------



## Darkened_Uchihaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Shikamaru has to be smarter.  With an IQ of 200, it'd make Neji go..."OMG, Wtf?!"  It's just that he has no motivation to work hard unless it's really, really important.


----------



## Jeanne (Mar 18, 2007)

Woah. I just noticed that now. 
O_O I didn't paied attention to that part.​


----------



## ̣ (Mar 18, 2007)

~Melon Bread~ said:


> Shikamaru!!!.........and the IQ tests prove it!!!



I knew you wouldnt be able to resist bringing that up  

Shikamaru is smarter, but Neji is also wise to an extent.


----------



## Tmb04 (Mar 19, 2007)

IQ wise Shikamaru, but Neji Battle wise


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Mar 19, 2007)

It really depends on what kind of smarts your talking here. 

Strategically, Shikamaru I think is the best. He can quickly analyze possible outcomes and make the best overall move.

Tactically, Neji is smarter. During the course of his fights, he fights extremely well and only loses due to gross overconfidence.


----------



## fennixfire (Mar 19, 2007)

They're both smart. Neji is smart in battle while Shika is a master strategist. But Shika would be better if he got up his butt more, though.


----------



## Dementia (Mar 21, 2007)

I would say Shikamaru. but they both aren't stupid


----------



## Emma_rules_! (Mar 21, 2007)

I voted Shikamaru.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Mar 21, 2007)

Shikamaru.  200 IQ > whatever the hell Neji's IQ is.  xD
Not that Neji's not smart, cause he is.  But Shikamaru's smarter...


----------



## lollipop (Mar 21, 2007)

Shikamaru is WAY smarter then Neji.


----------



## shadow_shika (Mar 21, 2007)

the question should've been who is smarter shikamaru or shino


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 21, 2007)

Shikamaru.......no doubt.


----------



## Cotillion (Mar 22, 2007)

lol, Shikamaru... in every possible manner. XD


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 22, 2007)

Shikamaru, no sweat.


----------



## Saya (Mar 22, 2007)

Over 200 IQ > Neji.

Shika's way smarter.


----------



## NinjaDead-Eye (Mar 22, 2007)

nejikicksass said:


> WHAT KIND OF INTELLAGENCE?SHIKIMARU WINS ON PLANNIGN AHEAD BUT NEJI WINS ON THINKING ON HIS FEET



Shikamaru Easily. Neji moves however powerful are random and he goes with the flow. Shikamaru's moves are like a game of chess. he thinks 3 to 4 moves ahead, sets traps and also prepares back-up for failed plans.


----------



## #1 Shikamaru fan (Mar 22, 2007)

Shikamaru, pretty obvious since he has over 200 IQ and can determine his own and other's abilities. Especially in his fight with Temari.


----------



## cybergeron89 (Mar 22, 2007)

Shikamaru? my reasons are already taken


----------



## AmaterasuKage (Mar 24, 2007)

There should be a tie/both in the poll.

Shikamaru has 200 IQ but lazy so he is slow.

Neji "cheats" with Byakugan sometimes. Plus a Genius in Gentle Fist Art.


----------



## ArashiUzumaki (Mar 26, 2007)

Shikamaru is smarter because he has an IQ of 200+, but he's lazy and thinks work and picking up a pencil is a waste of time. Shikamaru also is a very good stratagiest and during the fight with Temari he lead her into his trap by constanly makeing her think that she was out of her of his range, but in fact he was leading her into his trap.

Neji is smart but  Shikamaru is a lot smarter.


----------



## kheloud (Mar 27, 2007)

Shikamaru is the smarter


----------



## Joker (Mar 27, 2007)

Neji - 5

Shikamaru - 103

So this poll proves for every 108 people or so, 5 ignore facts.


----------



## MiNaC (Mar 27, 2007)

Shikamaru is smarter.

Proof is in episode 64. (people should know the answer to this)


----------



## zaraki_ken (Mar 27, 2007)

obviously it would be shikamaru...


----------



## Lonely Soul (Mar 30, 2007)

Shikamaru is definitely smarter. 8D


----------



## Kakuzu (Mar 30, 2007)

Definitely Neji since he has the power of the Golden Byakugam within him waiting to be released.


----------



## Bisuke (Mar 30, 2007)

Neji may be stronger but Shikamaru's smarter.

>>

if these two are placed in the battledome, their fight will be a tie.


----------



## Neji Byakugan128 (Mar 30, 2007)

neji is my favorite and all but no doubt shikamaru


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Mar 30, 2007)

shikamaru is smarter


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 31, 2007)

Shikamaru. 

[/obvious]


----------



## The Av3nger (Mar 31, 2007)

Shikamaru. But in an IQ contest, Neji would win because Shikamaru would be too lazy to answer the questions.


----------



## Ginsei (Mar 31, 2007)

The Av3nger said:


> Shikamaru. But in an IQ contest, Neji would win because Shikamaru would be too lazy to answer the questions.


Word.

In a fight, I would almost think Neji would win with his byakugan... but since Shikamaru thinks 200 steps ahead or whatever that damn number was, Shikamaru would predict Neji's moves over and over until Neji brought himself into a trap.


----------



## Fonster Mox (Mar 31, 2007)

The Av3nger said:


> Shikamaru. But in an IQ contest, Neji would win because Shikamaru would be too lazy to answer the questions.


Well, he's taken IQ tests before, they were just dressed up as games


----------



## humberga (Mar 31, 2007)

Shickamaru because they talk about his genuis in the show. They only think Neji a genuis because of how good his byakugun is.


----------



## RaNiS (Mar 31, 2007)

^
Shikamaru of course, he may be lazy but he always has a good strategy to surprise his opponent


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Mar 31, 2007)

shikimaru is smarter his sensi allready said he just doesn't use it all the time


----------



## *Kaoru* (Mar 31, 2007)

Shikamaru is smarter in the way of general intelligence, (IQ) so he is a technical "genius". Neji however, is smart in the way of figuring the battles situation, and being able to master techniqes easily. Over all though, even though I like Neji more, Shikamaru is the smarter one.


----------



## .:)REIRA(:. (Apr 1, 2007)

Neji has more experience in battle. He's a prodigy where Shika is a strategy  genius. I would definitely say Shika


----------



## waterkunoichi (Apr 1, 2007)

I'd say Shikamaru, what with his high I.Q. and all.


----------



## temari*chan (May 12, 2007)

shikamaru ^^


----------



## docterjoy (May 12, 2007)

Neji is a genius, but a different kind.  Shikamaru is smart brain-wise.


----------



## HyuugaHizashi (May 12, 2007)

Shikamaru... if figured based on 200IQ

but intelligence depends on purpose actually...

Sasuke can be considered as smartest among all...

follow Orochimaru for power...
with condition change his body for power...
but once gain the power that he wants... he killed Orochimaru...
so he can keep his body and got the power... 

he got both... haha what a smart ass!~


----------



## Uchiha Obito ♥ (May 12, 2007)

Shikamaru is more intelligent than Neji in my opinion. Neji is a prodigy in battle, however, Shikamaru is more brainy.


----------



## Creator (May 12, 2007)

Shikamaru.


----------



## kaiden (May 12, 2007)

shikamaru!!!!!!i mean come on 200 IQ!


----------



## Kei Kurono (May 12, 2007)

Shikamaru.


----------



## redxfire666 (May 12, 2007)

Shika might be lazy but the kidd's got smarts I'm not saying neji isn't smart but i do believe Shika is smarter he judt doesn't apply himself


----------



## Kanae (May 12, 2007)

Like the other 93%, I say Shikamaru


----------



## elena6375 (May 12, 2007)

shiamaru all the way, will there ever be anyone smarter?!!!


----------



## Kai (May 12, 2007)

Shikamaru was stated to have an IQ surpassing 200. It's rare that he hasn't gone insane due to his intelligence though.


----------



## NAHHROOTOE (May 13, 2007)

Shikamaru hands down is smarter than Neji. While Neji is a genius, what it comes down to is tactics. Shikamaru has displayed moments of insane smarts and gameplan abilities. Neji when it comes down to what it is, is based on what he feels is your destiny, not much goin on there. No I need to give Neji more credit he does have tactical abilities as well, I just can't remember any of his moments, well maybe in one episode but it hasn't aired in America yet so I can't say anything.


----------



## the_sloth (May 13, 2007)

Shikamaru has a 200IQ.  That isn't exactly a common number


----------



## Achaia (May 13, 2007)

I'd have to say Shikamaru.


----------



## Naruko (May 13, 2007)

No contest - Shikamaru. He's the only one told to have a genius level IQ in the series. Neji may have an excellent bloodline, and have inherited strongly of said bloodline, but that doesn't make him smart (though he is). Neji is bright, but Shikamaru is THE Brain of the new generation of Konoha.


----------



## Hio (May 13, 2007)

Yep I agree, Shikamaru.


----------



## Shirozaki (May 13, 2007)

Shikamaru. Doh.


----------



## akaasher (May 13, 2007)

neji isnt overwhelmingly smart like shikamaru he is just totally aware of everything.


----------



## Overmind (May 13, 2007)

Everyone knows that Shikamaru is more intelligent.

However, Neji is still pretty cunning - so he can handle himself in a battle situation nearly just as well.
n_n


----------



## karaseechakra (May 13, 2007)

shikamaru no questions asked   I <3 SHIKA


----------



## Kurenai6453 (May 13, 2007)

Ummm..shikamaru is...and that's not cause I'm a shika-fan girl he just is...but Neji is a close 2nd^^


----------



## Violent-nin (May 13, 2007)

Definitely Shikamaru.


----------



## Sky is Over (May 13, 2007)

IMO Shikamaru.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 13, 2007)

Eh? Shikamaru is smarter for any written test and his reasoning works on the battlefield as well.


----------



## Crimson2Phoenix7 (May 13, 2007)

lol 150 to 10 so far. lol. this thread is lose. Shikamaru is > 200 IQ. Neji can't compare with those results.


----------



## Temari (Jun 23, 2007)

i think shikamaru is smarter


----------



## XXItachiUchihaXX (Jun 23, 2007)

Shikamaru no doubt


----------



## Kyosuke (Jun 23, 2007)

i'd say shikamaru


----------



## reddik (Jun 23, 2007)

Shikamaru, hands down.


----------



## Venomous_Fang (Jun 23, 2007)

Renaissance Manhattanite said:


> _This is actually an interesting question. ^^
> 
> Shikamaru and Neji are both smart, but for different reasons. Academically, and in a classic sense, Neji is smarter. With regards to resourcefulness and being clever, Shikamaru takes the cake.
> 
> ...




Thats a pretty good argument for both,  but yeah its Shikamaru...especially when it comes to being in control of a whole group. He's like a chessmaster, and modern day cartooned Bobby Fisher


----------



## Homura (Jun 23, 2007)

Neji maybe a genius among his clan, but I doubt he has the 200+ IQ to rival Shikamaru.


----------



## mammadog (Jun 23, 2007)

Shikamaru is smarter.


----------



## Neko (Jun 23, 2007)

Shikama-kun


----------



## Akina-chan (Jun 23, 2007)

Definitely Shikamaru.


----------



## Totitos (Jun 23, 2007)

Shikamaru all the way.


----------



## Jaculus (Jun 30, 2007)

Definitely Shika.


----------



## Felt (Jun 30, 2007)

Shikamaru.


----------



## DeaD EnD (Jun 30, 2007)

shikamaru ftw ^^


----------



## Neogenesis (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't know.. Shikamaru obviously has a greater intelligence level than Neji. But I think Neji's way of leading is on pretty much the same level. You don't see much of a difference, probably because the writer doesn't write 200+IQ ideas for Shikamaru. Cause only a 200+ IQ person could do that.
I honestly see no difference, I go with Shikamaru because he's supposed to be smarter.


----------



## DarkDemonNinja (Jun 30, 2007)

Shikamaru no quesions asked.


----------



## natwel (Jul 1, 2007)

Neji is smart but Shikamaru is better


----------



## YellowFlash23 (Jul 4, 2007)

Shikamaru. Neji may have mastered his Byakugan and Gentle Fist style all by himself, but Shika has an IQ of over 200! Damn, that's a genuis.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 4, 2007)

Shikamaru.


----------



## Hoshigake Kisame (Jul 5, 2007)

The lazy one.........


----------



## Nero (Jul 5, 2007)

Shikamaru is smarter but i think Neji uses his smartness better..


----------



## Levithian (Jul 5, 2007)

*Shikamaru, but neji thinks he is.*


----------



## Guerriero (Jul 5, 2007)

It would have to be shikamaru hands down. Shikamaru can think up of strategies and more in less than a minute. No one can beat him when it comes to intelligence.


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 5, 2007)

shikamaru is smarter


----------



## Shikamaru ofthe Nara Clan (Jul 5, 2007)

*Doesn't take you long to figure out, does it?*

Shikamaru has the highest IQ out of all of them and is a brilliant strategist.

Neji's just strong and arrogant.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 5, 2007)

Well Shika of course (yeah I'm kinda biased towards Shika, but it's only the truth)


----------



## Tsukiko no Yuki (Jul 5, 2007)

I think both are equally smart, but it does seem like Shikamaru thinks faster.


----------



## PlayStation (Jul 7, 2007)

*Shikamaru...he's the genius..*


----------



## Chiyo (Jul 7, 2007)

No question - Shikamaru.


----------



## +Shannaro (Jul 7, 2007)

Obviously Shikamaru. Over 200 IQ. Right?


----------



## Puddlefeet (Jul 7, 2007)

Shikamaru. For all the reasons above.


----------



## Freiza (Jul 7, 2007)

Shikamaru. Neji hasnt shown a leadership skills, nor any tactical knowledge othr than that which is shown to him by his byakugan...so Shikamaru


----------



## Creator (Jul 7, 2007)

Shikamaru. Neji is smart but no where close to Shika.


----------



## Sakura Cherry Blossom (Jul 7, 2007)

Shikamaru... it's REALLY obvious.


----------



## Kurenai6453 (Jul 7, 2007)

It seems the majority of every1 says Shikamaru...


----------



## xmzlazyx (Jul 8, 2007)

Shikamaru hand's down, his IQ is 200+. He's just really lazy XD. But don't get me wrong Neji is smart too.


----------



## ̣ (Jul 8, 2007)

Shika                     .


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jul 8, 2007)

Neji is ridiculously smart, but Shika is in the 250+ IQ range, and may be second only to his father (Shikaku).


----------



## koalakid (Jul 8, 2007)

u got to be serious you dont know this o jezz lol. XD. think about it shiakmaru IQ200 known 4 being smart and best plans and always known for being a great leader. also he can create plans in a sec that r amazing and he knows how to make those plans a success . so the obvious choice is shikamaru.


----------



## Lenalee (Jul 8, 2007)

Neji may be considered a genius for his accomplishments, and, although he may be smart, Shiakamaru trumps him.
Shika has the 200 IQ, and shows the battle tactics to boot.


----------



## kashikun (Jul 8, 2007)

Shikamaru is the smartest character in the series. But I think i saw somewhere that Kakashi is as smart as him, but i wonder where?


----------



## Nee-Chan (Jul 8, 2007)

LOL! Are you serious? xDD
Shikamaru's smarter! He has a 200 I.Q.! Hah
Neji just likes to think he's smart xD He also thinks he can see into the future(As in who will win a fight )
Nothing against Neji, but Shikamaru *is* smarter


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jul 9, 2007)

Shikamaru...

Although Neji is a "genius" shikamaru has more intelligent and has strategy already planned out and Neji plans out as he goes.


----------



## Midnight ♥ (Jul 9, 2007)

Shikamaru

200+ I.Q. is NOTHING to scoff at. Neji may be a genius, but it's highly doubtful his I.Q. exceeds 200.


----------



## Caile (Jul 9, 2007)

nejikicksass said:


> WHAT KIND OF INTELLAGENCE?SHIKIMARU WINS ON PLANNIGN AHEAD BUT NEJI WINS ON THINKING ON HIS FEET



I think this answers it.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 9, 2007)

definately Shikamaru..


----------



## Hitsugaya Messenger (Jul 9, 2007)

LMAO! 193-12! If people were smarter, it would be 205-0, but I didn't expect only 12 people to pick the wrong person. Shikamaru is obviously smarter. Neiji is only good at learning ninjutsu.


----------



## Lux inactive (Jul 9, 2007)

Shikamaru, of course.


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 9, 2007)

Shikamaru with an IQ of over 200...


----------



## Word of Vendetta (Jul 9, 2007)

Its already been said that Shikamaru is.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jul 9, 2007)

the only ppl who might be able to win in intelligence against shikamaru are itachi and maybe sakura (when it comes to book smarts) and both are debatable

if you are talking about being a genius then it's kinda different. neji is a genius with his talent with byakugan and taijutsu but that is a different kind of genius for the japanese


----------



## Morwain (Jul 10, 2007)

Although I love Neji he has had a lot of stupid moments so Shika wins.


----------



## ryujin1 (Jul 11, 2007)

neji neji neji sikamaru smokes so his brain will go dumb


----------



## navyfish (Jul 11, 2007)

Shika without a doubt. I mean, look at how many steps he thought ahead of Temari during their match.


----------



## Itachi1993 (Jul 11, 2007)

Shikamaru


----------



## Freiza (Jul 12, 2007)

Shikamaru without out a doubt.

Neji isnt smart enough without crediting his bloodline ability.


----------



## Nero (Jul 12, 2007)

Cryogenic Blaze said:


> Shikamaru without out a doubt.
> 
> Neji isnt smart enough without crediting his bloodline ability.



thats what most people see wrong  Neji's Bloodline doesnt ad a thing to his IQ


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 12, 2007)

Shikamaru...


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Jul 12, 2007)

Shikamaru.


----------



## Kanae-chan (Jul 12, 2007)

Shikamaru. Hands Down.

200 IQ must have been a bit of a give away, you know? And, have you guys gotten to the ShikaTema Fight? If so, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Shika-kun was pure genius. Just Lazy. VERY Lazy.


----------



## BigGameJuice! (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah I would say Shikamaruby, by far.


----------



## AmatesaruSharingan (Jul 12, 2007)

Shika... hate to say it


----------



## scerpers (Jul 12, 2007)

Are you kidding me?  Neji Attacks without thinking, just go back to the neji vs naruto.  Shinkmaru thinks out his tactics.


----------



## KyodaixSensu (Jul 12, 2007)

Shikamaru :]


----------



## Sky is Over (Jul 12, 2007)

hmmm, obviously shikamaru...


----------



## Lightning Kitsune (Jul 12, 2007)

Shikamaru. He thinks about every little thing that might affect how the battle goes, and he doesn't underestimate people as much as Neji


----------



## Saosin (Jul 12, 2007)

Shikamaru is smarter.


----------



## Fai (Jul 12, 2007)

Shikamaru~


----------



## AmatesaruSharingan (Jul 12, 2007)

Wallshadow said:


> Are you kidding me?  Neji Attacks without thinking, just go back to the neji vs naruto.  Shinkmaru thinks out his tactics.



Actually, Neji thinks out his strategy, but not quite as thoroughly as Shikamaru.  Neji is ALMOST as good a strategist as Shikamaru, but not in a squad, since his techniques hit all around him.  Shikamaru is skilled in both single and squad strategies.  In other ways, Shikamaru has a more vast variety of strategies.


----------



## cancerbero_8 (Jul 12, 2007)

Am I supposed to say "Neji" to start a discussion? Was that your purpose when making this thread?


----------



## Dementia (Jul 13, 2007)

Shikamaru pwns everyone at smartness.


----------



## Hitsugaya Messenger (Jul 13, 2007)

AmatesaruSharingan said:


> Actually, Neji thinks out his strategy, but not quite as thoroughly as Shikamaru.  Neji is ALMOST as good a strategist as Shikamaru, but not in a squad, since his techniques hit all around him.  Shikamaru is skilled in both single and squad strategies.  In other ways, Shikamaru has a more vast variety of strategies.



Neiji doesn't really think out his strategy that much. He just attacks the Tenketsus and uses Kaiten. Shikamaru makes plans for what will happen, Neiji just attacks, talks, and gloats.


----------



## Senzur (Jul 13, 2007)

well they said shikamaru had an iq og 200, but they are both pretty smart but shikamaru is a lot lazier, and a little bit smarter


----------



## AmatesaruSharingan (Jul 13, 2007)

KageBoy said:


> Neiji doesn't really think out his strategy that much. He just attacks the Tenketsus and uses Kaiten. Shikamaru makes plans for what will happen, Neiji just attacks, talks, and gloats.



DATS Y HES MY FAVORITE CHARACTER!


----------



## Hitsugaya Messenger (Jul 13, 2007)

AmatesaruSharingan said:


> DATS Y HES MY FAVORITE CHARACTER!



LOL. I don't like him all that much since he hurt Lady Hottie, um, I mean Lady Hinata.


----------



## .Reiko (Jul 13, 2007)

shikamaru of course

Neji I cant say is anything speacial.


----------



## ♥ Asa ♥ (Jul 13, 2007)

Definately Shika! :3


----------



## Kiba (Jul 14, 2007)

shikamaru are lazy bum lol


----------



## Island (Jul 14, 2007)

Shikamaru.


IQ of 200.

'Nough said.


----------



## ?Fallacy? (Jul 14, 2007)

Shika has an IQ of over 200. He's definately the smarter of the 2. Agreeds with the echo in this thread XD


----------



## Fayli (Jul 14, 2007)

Hmm...

Shikamaru is smarter overall (obviously because of his IQ), but he really has to be pushed in order to do something (unless it's a life or death situation). Tactics wise, he's better than Neji.

Neji appears smart because of the way he acts and because of his skills. He's alot more cocky than Shikamaru. Neji has something to prove and i believe skills wise that he is better than Shikamaru.

They're both smart, but in different ways


----------



## Pinkfloyd697 (Jul 17, 2007)

It's not opinion it is fact Shikamaru is smarter plus if Nara wasn't so lazy he'd proably be even better at fighting or "thinking on his feet".


----------



## Hiwaki (Aug 10, 2007)

I vote Shikamaru, because a true genius is someone who can think, strategize, plan, and be resourceful.  I can safely say this because everyone in my real-life school thinks I'm so insanely smart that I'm not even human.

Oh well, Neji can Jyuuken-strike some a** while Shikamaru can pwn with smartness.


----------



## Riptos (Aug 10, 2007)

Shikamaru, no contest. Neji is stronger but Shika is much smarter.


----------



## pal2002 (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow. 13 versus 229. This is got to bethe most lopsided poll I've ever seen.


----------



## Kakuzu (Aug 10, 2007)

Neji doesn't need an IQ of 200 to win.

It just goes to show Shikamaru's lack of ability.


----------



## Enzo (Aug 12, 2007)

Neji roxxx!


----------



## DLQwijibo (Aug 12, 2007)

Imagine a scenario - Each person has a set of six kunai, a pack of 5 shuriken, a 10ft long rope and 3 explosive tags. Now think of what each person would do.

Neji would use three kunai as distractions, throwing the other three with explosive tags attached at the likely area for the enemy to jump to. He would then move in closer, throw the shuriken as another distraction, drop the rope and go into close combat. He'd then kick their ass with his hakke and it'd be over (unless he's fighting Naruto of course ).

Shikamaru would use the rope, kunai, explosive tags, shuriken and nearby bits of wood to make a fully functioning tank complete with high explosive rounds and shrapnel grenades . He's the MacGyver of the Narutoverse XD.

DLQ


----------



## Master_of_the_Spoons (Aug 12, 2007)

Shikamaru is the smartest, but I voted Neji to see if it would even out the odds.  But nope, not even close.


----------



## Ceej17 (Aug 12, 2007)

Shikamaru obviously


----------



## Cair (Aug 12, 2007)

Shikamaru, by a longshot. 

Can't question the I.Q.


----------



## frozenfishsticks (Aug 12, 2007)

Why even ask?
Shika has a 200+ IQ (uh, I think that takes the cake)
Neji only has an advantage because of his kekkei genkai. The byakugan allows the Hyuga clan members to be more observant, something that can heavily factor into intelligence. If it weren't for that, Neji would be much less smart.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Aug 12, 2007)

Reikyakuki no Kechappu said:


> Shikamaru.
> 
> 
> IQ of 200.
> ...


200+ 

Yea, I'm going to have to go with Shikamaru on this one..


----------



## Cindy (Aug 12, 2007)

Shikamaru.

However, he lacks stamina and will currently.

But when it comes to brains, Shika is the winner.


----------



## Robotkiller (Aug 12, 2007)

Shikamaru. This sentence is filler.


----------



## Dorin (Aug 14, 2007)

Shikamaru he has an I.Q. over 200.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 15, 2007)

Of course as everyone agrees i think Shikamaru is smarter than Neji. They even said that his intelect is off the charts, way smarter than Neji. I also do think that they say Neji is a genius because he is clever and has very good moves.


----------



## Lindsay (Aug 16, 2007)

Shikamaru is of course


----------



## Denji (Aug 16, 2007)

While Neji is very smart, he's not Shikamaru smart.


----------



## Makaveli (Aug 16, 2007)

Shika hands down tactical wise.


----------



## Revenge (Aug 16, 2007)

Shikamaru.


----------



## BlackShinobi (Aug 16, 2007)

Shikamaru FTW


----------



## Sandaime Kazekage (Aug 16, 2007)

Shikamaru would never get beaten by Naruto lol


----------



## martinipenguin (Aug 16, 2007)

Shikimaru is smarter, no contest.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow.  Shikamaru no contest whatsoever.


----------



## Tousen (Aug 16, 2007)

smarter..well thats easy shikamaru


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (Aug 17, 2007)

I think that Neji's more of a genius in his fighting style than in pure smarts like Shikamaru. Shika actually is a strategist and thinks ahead, considering every possible reaction from an action, while Neji just has his mind on his abilities.


----------



## Elle (Aug 17, 2007)

Shikamaru.  We've been told his IQ is off the charts.


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Aug 17, 2007)

shikamaru is smarter


----------



## Itachi133ui (Aug 17, 2007)

Shikamaru.


----------



## Needless2say (Aug 17, 2007)

shikamaru is the smartest.


----------



## Way-Man (Aug 17, 2007)

You know how Naruto outsmarted Neiji during the chunin exam finals?  I find it hard to believe that Shikamaru would have fallen for the same trick Neiji did.  Shikamaru: a true genius.


----------



## pink_emo_ninja (Aug 18, 2007)

:quoteI think that Neji's more of a genius in his fighting style than in pure smarts like Shikamaru. Shika actually is a strategist and thinks ahead, considering every possible reaction from an action, while Neji just has his mind on his abilities.:quote

yup yup so right


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Aug 18, 2007)

We haven't seen too much of Neji, with that said, I think the majority of people are going to vote Shikamaru.  Me, I still vote for Shikamaru.  

"weak spoiler" below (it is not something like "Neji will die in the future episodes of Naruto or something")

*Spoiler*: __ 



He will eventually move up to Jounin like Neji.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 1, 2007)

Come on, they said Shika's a genius so..


----------



## Raizen (Sep 1, 2007)

Neji is very intelligent, but Shikamaru has an IQ over 200, and that's something you don't see everyday.


----------



## Seany (Sep 1, 2007)

Shika            .


----------



## Freiza (Sep 3, 2007)

shikamaru hands down.

neji really hasnt shown any smarts, except the ones that were revealed to him by his bloodline trait...aka byakugan


----------



## Cobra (Sep 15, 2007)

Shikamaru may be weaker than Neji but he is smarter


----------



## saprobe (Sep 15, 2007)

Shikamaru is a genius. Neji's just bright.


----------



## My Own Dupe (Sep 15, 2007)

Shikamaru, definitely.


----------



## Mugiwara Luffy (Sep 16, 2007)

Shikamaru is literally a genius. Neji is just smarter than your aveage person


----------



## Kakashlee (Sep 16, 2007)

Shikamaru. He just doesn't choose to use his super powers very often.. cause he's lazy, duh!


----------



## Beluga (Sep 16, 2007)

I hate to say this but Shikamaru is smarter but not stronger.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Sep 16, 2007)

Shikamaru had sex with temari


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Sep 16, 2007)

So that means hes smart


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 16, 2007)

Who the hell voted Neji...? Shikamaru is most likely the smartest!


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 16, 2007)

Shikamaru.
{IQ over 200}.


----------



## Byakkö (Sep 16, 2007)

Shikamaru, duh.


----------



## Locust (Sep 16, 2007)

_SHIKAMARU ALL THE WAY!_

Nothing Against Neji Hes Sweet And All But Hes Intelligent When It Comes To His Own Techniques. They Say Hes Smart For How He Learned The Hyuuga Special Techniques On His Own Not For Getting A _200_ On An IQ Test


----------



## Kyousuke (Sep 16, 2007)

Shikamaru. He has an IQ of over 200 remember?


----------



## ?Fallacy? (Sep 16, 2007)

Shika of course.


----------



## bowy2005 (Sep 17, 2007)

shikamaru definately


----------



## momolade (Sep 18, 2007)

shika
i cant imagine anything nejis done to qualify him as an intellectual


----------



## Crystal Renee (Sep 19, 2007)

Shikamaru. The series stated it itself, no?


----------



## Felt (Sep 19, 2007)

Shikamaru


----------



## jRinoA (Sep 20, 2007)

*
There's no doubt about it, that both of them are truly gifted children. But like Renaissance said, Neji is smart academically, but when it comes to coming up with strategies and all, Shika takes the lead. I mean, Shika was the first one who became a chuunin in their group, right? Plus, he has 200+ IQ. Now THAT'S smart. *


----------



## choclate28 (Sep 20, 2007)

SHIKAMARU PWNS!!!


----------



## Nagato Yuki (Sep 20, 2007)

I think...Shikamaru.


----------



## Daxas (Sep 20, 2007)

Shikamaru---->Chuunin

Neji-----> Not


----------



## BrojoJojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Shikamaru....Duh


----------



## byakugan_warrior (Sep 21, 2007)

neji is better


----------



## GARLOCKING (Sep 21, 2007)

I think neiji is stronger becuz he learned all thos moves and shkamaru only has one technique. Shkamaru is only smart at that game he plays with his teacher


----------



## Beluga (Sep 21, 2007)

I want to say Neji!!! but Shika is.


----------



## Hitsugaya Messenger (Sep 22, 2007)

byakugan_warrior said:


> neji is better





Shikamaru is the smartest person in the show. Not just the smartest kid, but the smartest person. Neiji would be a very very little bit above average for a kid.


----------



## TzazikiKrieger (Sep 22, 2007)

Neji is no match for Shikamaru when it comes to this terms ...
and beeing lazy is a sign of intelligence, otherwise everything would be so troublesome!


----------



## Darkhope (Sep 25, 2007)

Well, considering Shikamaru has an IQ of about 200, it's safe to say he's the smarter of the two. Though, Neji isn't "unsmart" either.


----------



## Iria (Sep 25, 2007)

Neji can certainly hold his own

But I'm going with Shika for sure


----------



## Ino1-Shika2-Cho_35 (Sep 27, 2007)

Neji is no doubt smart, but he isn't clever.  He doesn't think in the same way that Naruto and Shikamaru thought in the chunin exams.  He is as arrogant as anything, and doesn't take into consideration that there are things even his byakugan can't see.  Shikamaru takes this poll easily.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 27, 2007)

Shikamaru = smartest in naruto.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 28, 2007)

shika hands down


----------



## Kaminari (Sep 28, 2007)

Shikamaru is smarter than Neji.


----------



## Enzo (Sep 28, 2007)

For me it´s neji


----------



## Randir (Sep 28, 2007)

If we are to equate "smart" with strategical and analytical capability, or anything else measurable by means of a standard IQ test, Shikamaru wins easily.
If we include other subclasses of intelligence, such as musical, emotional or interpersonal intelligence, things get a bit more complicated. But all in all, my vote surely has to go to Shikamaru nonetheless.


----------



## Mr.Smiley (Sep 28, 2007)

shikamaru no doubt.


----------



## sithroya (Sep 28, 2007)

shikamaru is smart in stragety.. but neji is a genius in fighting


----------



## DarkBD337 (Sep 28, 2007)

Shikamaru on this one


----------



## December (Sep 28, 2007)

Shikamaru.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 28, 2007)

lols. Neji is the winner here.


----------



## ecelipse (Sep 28, 2007)

shikamaru.his intellagency is his number one strength


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Sep 29, 2007)

Last time I checked Neji didn't have an IQ of 200...


----------



## Einstein (Sep 29, 2007)

_Shikamaru. Shikamaru is more intelligent mentally and logically, as well as with jutsu; Neji's intelligence and "genius" is exaggerated, and is probably just referring to his knowledge and expertise of the Byakugan._


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 29, 2007)

.....I thought it was common sense by now..


----------



## kanamekun751900 (Sep 29, 2007)

shoadow boy is smarter, he controls shadows for crist sakes lets see neji try and control shadows, its f**king awsome


----------



## Nagato (Sep 29, 2007)

Shikamaru because he know how to be lazy


----------



## BigGameJuice! (Sep 29, 2007)

I think it is Shikamaru.


----------



## sasuke4251 (Sep 30, 2007)

this is just like asking, who is smarter? sasuke or naruto?


----------



## Applehead McMaster (Sep 30, 2007)

Shikamaru = Genius


----------



## sasuke4251 (Sep 30, 2007)

with an IQ of 200IQ yeah of course


----------



## Kyo Hyuuga (Sep 30, 2007)

Shikamaru is the smarter one however Neji can't be too far behind.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 30, 2007)

BlueNinja44 said:


> Last time I checked Neji didn't have an IQ of 200...



Last time I checked, no one has even mentioned Neji's IQ. Neji actually created his own jutsu and mastered Main Hyuga Family jutsu even though he has the Seal (the seal actually makes him shit in Byakugan jutsu). Without the seal, Neji would have developed Kaiton and Hakke 64 Palms by his Seventh birthday, and would have pwnt the whole main family long time ago.


----------



## sasuke4251 (Oct 1, 2007)

though hes able to defeat shikamaru


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 1, 2007)

Shikamaru, its been proven many times.


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 1, 2007)

Shikamaru


----------



## soniclinx (Oct 1, 2007)

shikamaru of course there is only one person i seen beat him in shougi(kinda like chess) is his father he is unrivaled on the field of intelligence


----------



## Hitsugaya Messenger (Oct 1, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> Last time I checked, no one has even mentioned Neji's IQ. Neji actually created his own jutsu and mastered Main Hyuga Family jutsu even though he has the Seal (the seal actually makes him shit in Byakugan jutsu). Without the seal, Neji would have developed Kaiton and Hakke 64 Palms by his Seventh birthday, and would have pwnt the whole main family long time ago.



Yes, but this doesn't say anything about how smart he is. He is a genius, but only in his mastery of the Byakugan. Also, saying stuff like, "without the seal" or "if he didn't have the seal" is just being blind. The counter to stuff like that is "if he didn't have the Byakugan". All of them are born with certain strengths and weaknesses, it is what they do with them that determines who is great and who is not.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 1, 2007)

KageBoy said:


> Yes, but this doesn't say anything about how smart he is. He is a genius, but only in his mastery of the Byakugan. Also, saying stuff like, "without the seal" or "if he didn't have the seal" is just being blind. The counter to stuff like that is "if he didn't have the Byakugan". All of them are born with certain strengths and weaknesses, it is what they do with them that determines who is great and who is not.



You really don't like any of my posts, do you? *sulks*

Okay, yes, fine. I maybe went off on a tangent by mentioning his power, but the fact that he was able to invent jutsu himself speaks of his genius. He was able to overcome everything which set him back. I'll make a stupid yet somewhat logical example: its like learning physics without a physics book or lecture notes, and being restricted as to how much of the knowledge he can take in. If he has these setbacks and still aces the physics midterm, he is a genius. So the same with Neji.

I also make the poor point of him being the top of his academy class. He couldn't have made it by using Byakugan alone. Byakugan wouldn't have taught him everything.

I would also make the semi-useless point that since Shikamaru isn't brilliant in everything else, Kishi decides to focus on that aspect of his power. Kakashi is able to detect people just be feeling their movement in the air around him, by noting the disturbances in the air. Yet Kishi never focuses on this part, he only makes Kakashi use a Raikiri. Kakashi is a genius, yet that part is never focused on. If Neji didn't have his kekkei genkai (bloodline limit), then he too would have his intelligance focused on.


----------



## desert-foxx (Oct 1, 2007)

Shikamaru. My favorite character is Neji, but Shikamaru is still smarter. Neji was called a battle genius. Shikamaru, is just a flat out genius in everything he does.


----------



## chocy (Oct 3, 2007)

Shikamaru is smarter. Devising an effective battle strategy is a must for him, to make up for his lower than average strength. Neji on the other hand, has some really good taijutsu skills, and these give him the capacity to adopt a more assertive strategy that focuses more on brute force. Though Neji is probably rather smart, he has the privilege of not having to resort to tactics alone to manoeuvre his way to winning. Therefore, I think Shikamaru is smarter.


----------



## Hitsugaya Messenger (Oct 3, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> You really don't like any of my posts, do you? *sulks*
> 
> Okay, yes, fine. I maybe went off on a tangent by mentioning his power, but the fact that he was able to invent jutsu himself speaks of his genius. He was able to overcome everything which set him back. I'll make a stupid yet somewhat logical example: its like learning physics without a physics book or lecture notes, and being restricted as to how much of the knowledge he can take in. If he has these setbacks and still aces the physics midterm, he is a genius. So the same with Neji.
> 
> ...



I am not doubting Neiji's genius. But, that is his genius in jutsu, not being smart. I will use your example of Physics. That would mean that he is a genius of Physics, but he could still be as dumb as a post when it comes to anything but Physics. 

Also, being the top of an academy class means almost nothing. For one thing, Shikamaru wasn't in his class. Also, Shikamaru was the at the bottom of his academy class, yet he is the smartest of them all. 

You make a good point about Kishi focusing on certain parts of a character, but we have never seen a part of Neiji that is smarter than Shikamaru and there is nothing that points to that. Shikamaru is special because (unlike almost everyone else on the show) his strength lies completely within his intelligence. Naruto is one of the stupidest characters, but he is one of the most powerful as well, and that is what makes him so great. Sasuke isn't that great because of how smart he is, but how strong he is. Neiji is pretty smart, but his strength lies within his mastery of the Byakugan.


----------



## Balalaika (Oct 3, 2007)

Shikamaru's main character trait is being a tactical genius with very little options in the jutsu department. Neji is smart as well but not nearly on the same level, but he has much more power behind him.


----------



## blueava21 (Oct 5, 2007)

neji's smart but shikamaru is a genius.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 6, 2007)

Shikamaru. Not a doubt.


----------



## Neku-Kun (Oct 15, 2007)

well shikamaru is lazy and i don't like the lazying so am voting for neji! XD


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 15, 2007)

I just took a look at those fail databooks, and they give Shikamaru a Jounin level intelligence (pre timeskip) and Neji a higher than normal but still less than Shikamaru.


----------



## myle (Oct 15, 2007)

Shikamaru is by far more intelligent than Neji.


----------



## punkkakashi (Oct 15, 2007)

*im am*

because im kakashi sensei


----------



## Die (Oct 15, 2007)

Neji is a genius but shikamaru is way smarter 200 IQ LOL.


----------



## Rinji (Oct 15, 2007)

Shikamaru is the smarter of the two.  Neji's arrogance can sometime cloud his judgment.  Shikamaru goes into battle thinking of all possibilities, Neji's goes into a fight like " I'm gonna win 'cuz ur a lzr."


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Oct 15, 2007)

Shikamaru of course- thatz why he first was chuunin.


----------



## Sandaime Kazekage (Oct 15, 2007)

Shika hands down.


----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Oct 15, 2007)

I vote for Shika


----------



## Princess Hina (Oct 15, 2007)

Shikamaru


----------



## rella (Oct 15, 2007)

shikamaru


----------



## Jaxio (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't know, maybe the guy with the over 200 I.Q. is smarter?  That makes Einstein's 160 IQ look like chopped liver. 

This is like asking who can eat more, Ino or Choji? Kishimoto is pretty clear who the uber brain of Naruto's generation is. In fact, Neji would probably be behind Shino, Temari, and Sakura in intelligence and cunning. Very few people in the history of the world have ever had IQs over 200. Kishimoto used that real world number to just show how ridiculous Shikamaru's brain is.


----------



## Charizard (Oct 15, 2007)

shikamaru by far.


----------



## chequemaite (Oct 15, 2007)

Shikamaru is smarter.


----------



## EverEndingStory (Oct 15, 2007)

Why isn't Shino on this poll, as he is the second most intelligent leaf ninja. 

Here is what I would say are the smartest:



1) Shikamaru
2) Shino
3) Orochimaru
4) Neji
5) Kabuto


----------



## ulquihime_baby (Oct 16, 2007)

neji... yup yup.  id tell u a spoiler, but i cant. (pm me if u wanna kno) 
shikamaru is smart, but some of his plans r too predictable.  neji barely has any logic tho.


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Oct 16, 2007)

shikamaru so far. he has proven to be intelligent in the chuunin exams and in missions that he became a chuunin-level. i didn't pick neji because there weren't any obvious instances to show that he is brighter than shikamaru. hard-working, yes, but not intelligence-wise.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Oct 17, 2007)

EverEndingStory said:


> Why isn't Shino on this poll, as he is the second most intelligent leaf ninja.
> 
> Here is what I would say are the smartest:
> 
> ...



Any poll with Shikamaru in it and they are asking who's the smartest (excluding jounin) Shika wins. Also you forgot to add Temari to the poll and Naruto is smarter at thinking on his feet than Neji and Shino.


----------



## VirusClyne (Oct 17, 2007)

Shikamaru, like it was stated a couple of times already.


----------



## Apollo (Oct 18, 2007)

Shikamaru, if you saw his performance in the chuunin exams, you would know


----------



## spongeaud (Oct 20, 2007)

Yea Shikamaru gets my vote


----------



## ~HellRazer~ (Dec 9, 2007)

Shikamaru with like the 200 IQ and stuff he's just lazy


----------



## legan (Dec 9, 2007)

lulz the 31 who picked Neji are fail


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 9, 2007)

Shika of course.


----------



## Yellow (Dec 9, 2007)

Well Shikamaru has an IQ of 200 and seems to be a good tactician so I'd say he's smarter.


----------



## sarutobi_inuzuka (Dec 9, 2007)

it's most definetly shikamaru

neji doesnt stand a chance


----------



## ~shikano~ (Dec 9, 2007)

Shikamaru, he's like ,Macgyver, they both can use ordinary junk and solve some case/win a battle.


----------



## maximilyan (Dec 10, 2007)

This is a no brainer imo.. isnt shika's iq over 200?


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 12, 2007)

*Nara Shikamaru, IMO!*


----------



## Jeff (Dec 13, 2007)

Both of them are pretty smart, but I think Shika has the advantage.


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 13, 2007)

Shikamaru's up 399 to 31 on the poll.


----------



## spikes31 (Jan 17, 2008)

I think it goes in this order
1)Shikamaru
2)Kakashi
3)Sasuke
4)Sakura


Post # 69 heheh.
It's immature but whatever.


----------



## Euraj (Jan 17, 2008)

Based on what's been said:

1.) Kakashi
2.) Shikamaru
3.) Sakura
4.) Sasuke

The rankings could have changed since a certain, few comparisons were made, but oh well.


----------



## Mrs.Caccia-Nara (Jan 17, 2008)

1Shikamaru:
2Kakashi
3sasuke
4sakura


----------



## Totalabsolute (Jan 17, 2008)

Kakashi
Shika
Sasuke/Sakaru tied


----------



## Hamburger (Jan 17, 2008)

Sean A. said:


> What kind of smarts are you talking about?


Any kind, even street smarts. LOLZ.


----------



## Feblex (Jan 17, 2008)

1- Sasuke
2- The rest


----------



## Nazgulz (Jan 17, 2008)

Kakashi
Shikamaru
Sasuke
Sakura

easy


----------



## Auraka (Jan 17, 2008)

1. Kakashi is smarter than Shikamaru ( so far)
2. Shikamaru 
3. Sakura
4. Sasuke


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jan 17, 2008)

1. Kakashi, he's smart, and he has the most experience . . .

2. Shikamaru, uses his intelligence to compensate for his Jutsu . . .

3. Sasuke, he is a genius, and he has proved it many times . . .

4. Sakura, a smart girl, but others are smarter . . .


----------



## Saito (Jan 17, 2008)

1.Shikamaru
2.Kakashi
3.Sasuke
4.Sakura


----------



## Euraj (Jan 17, 2008)

Hamburger said:


> Care to explain why certain characters are ranked in being smarter?


_Kakashi-_ was said by Naruto to be smarter than Shikamaru.

_Shikamaru- _ Don't think I need to explain.

_Sakura- _ The last time the intelligences of the three, Team 7 members were compared, she was remarked by Kakashi to be unique amonst the trio because of her intelligence. That could have changed, but I'll stick by the last fact. 

_Sasuke- _ Look above.


----------



## mammadog (Jan 17, 2008)

It's in this order that it goes:
1.)L >D
2.)Shikamaru
3.)Kakashi
4.)Sasu-gay
5.)Sakura


----------



## Penkihake (Jan 17, 2008)

*Pretty much what everyone else has said:

1. Shikamaru
2. Kakashi
3. Sasuke
4. Sakura*


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Jan 17, 2008)

1. Shikamaru is definitely smarter than Kakashi.
2.Kakashi, he has a lot of experience thoug.
3.Sasuke. Battle wise he has shown good intelligence.
4.Sakura - Only generally (like good grades) she is intelligent, but that is the most useless IMO.


----------



## UchihaBlossom (Apr 26, 2008)

both of  them are  smart  but  i would say shika<3


----------



## Silhouette Serenade (Apr 26, 2008)

Shikamaru is smarter, they're both extremely intelligent though.


----------



## Saphira (Apr 26, 2008)

Shikamaru obviously


----------



## ShadowHMF (Apr 26, 2008)

Shikamaru has an IQ over 200 so why not be smarter than Neji?... He also killed an Akatsuki all by himself when Neji had some hard time defeating a clone of himself... And Shikamaru was the only one to be a chunin of the first Chunin Exam in the manga...


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 26, 2008)

everyone is saying shikamaru and voting shikamaru and the thread still goes on!


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 27, 2008)

Shikamaru Nara.


----------



## Prodigous_0 (May 15, 2008)

with an iq of 200, its gonna be shikamaru


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 15, 2008)

IQ isn't everything (Intellgence cannot ever be measured in numbers)...yet I haven't seen a plan that proves Shik's victory wrong. I know Neji will have some sort of awesome plan. I'll hold my breath

My vote goes to Shik for now.


----------



## Avocado (May 15, 2008)

Nara.

complete smack down in the "Who wants to be a millionaire!" department


----------



## Death-kun (May 15, 2008)

Um...Shikamaru. Of course.


----------



## Kimiko☆™ (May 15, 2008)

shikamaru hands down! 
neji is pretty smart though.....but shikamaru is brilliant.


----------



## General (May 15, 2008)

Shikamaru quite obvious


----------



## Kiyiya (May 15, 2008)

Shikamaru of course. He is a genius.


----------



## Kuki (May 16, 2008)

Shikamaru


----------



## Sakuragi-Kun (May 29, 2008)

Shikamaru/Kakashi
Than Sasuke.
And Sakura after that.


----------



## Durge (May 29, 2008)

Shika or Sakura.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 10, 2008)

Shikamaru is the most intelligent of the Rookie 9.


----------



## molly44 (Sep 10, 2008)

Shika-kun, it is obiovous x3


----------



## Morphine (Sep 10, 2008)

Neji has my vote.


----------



## Rinme (Sep 10, 2008)

Shikamaru


----------



## Vangelis (Sep 10, 2008)

Definetly Shikamaru.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Sep 10, 2008)

Shikamaru of course


----------



## BloodofAnUchiha (Sep 10, 2008)

Shikamaru easy, LOL at the 33 who voted for Neji.....


----------



## Shorty (Sep 10, 2008)

Shikamaru, hes an excellent tactician


----------



## RannaBebop (Sep 10, 2008)

Shikamaru of course


----------



## xXGaara of the FunkXx (Sep 10, 2008)

shikamaru. neji is smart tho


----------



## Willy Wonka (Sep 10, 2008)

Shikamaru no questions asked, but as for fighting better then Neji.


----------



## Euraj (Sep 11, 2008)

Shikamaru, obviously.

I don't think he would have underestimated Naruto and been uppercutted like Neji was.


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 11, 2008)

Shikamaru no doubt


----------



## ethereal (Sep 15, 2008)

Shikamaru obviously.


----------



## Aina (Sep 16, 2008)

Shikamaru, its out of question.

But Neji is a much better tactical during closer range fighting.


----------



## Sen (Sep 20, 2008)

Shikamaru, although Neji is a better fighter in general.


----------



## Zookini (Sep 20, 2008)

Shika definately.


----------



## Mar Azul (Sep 20, 2008)

Shikamaru     .


----------



## Inksplash (Sep 20, 2008)

Shikamaru.













































*
DUH*


----------



## namikaze uzumaki (Sep 20, 2008)

shikamaru is smart
+ with 200 IQ u have 2 be smart


----------



## Bill G (Sep 20, 2008)

People actually voted neji  

Shika is smarter


----------



## Sajin (Sep 20, 2008)

This must be a joke thread.


----------



## ZigZag (Sep 20, 2008)

Shikamru is smarter.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Sep 20, 2008)

as a fighter, neji is smarter BUT as a strategist shikamaru is much smarter


----------



## PaperMoon (Sep 21, 2008)

I'd say they're both smart yet if I had to choose it'd be Shikamaru.

Neji may be a genius, yet Shikamaru despite being a complete lazy ass still manages to make pretty high level tactical genius.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Sep 21, 2008)

I vote Shikamaru. Neji is smart, but Shikamaru has true intelligence, and he's often too lazy to show his true potential . . .


----------



## Phantasmagoria (Sep 21, 2008)

of course shikamaru 
but i voted for neji for lulz


----------



## Juice (Sep 22, 2008)

_It's pretty obvious it Shikamaru._


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 22, 2008)

Shikimaru 

a-dur


----------



## KLive007 (Sep 22, 2008)

I'd obviously have to say that Shikamaru is smarter, he is an acclaimed genius after all.


----------



## Legendary_Toad_Sage (Sep 23, 2008)

Shikamaru without a doubt....


----------



## Jen (Sep 23, 2008)

shika of course


----------



## Oppip (Sep 24, 2008)

Shikamaru for sure, the guy has an IQ of 200!


----------



## Amethyst Grave (Sep 25, 2008)

There'a a lot of Shika love here.

'course he's smarter.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Sep 27, 2008)

Shikamaru...


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 27, 2008)

Shikamaru, while neji is a genuis shikamaru has an IQ over 200, i don't think neji is that smart.


----------



## Ari (Oct 4, 2008)

Shikamaru.


----------



## Anab0lic Drag0n (Oct 5, 2008)

The answer to that question is very simple Shika of course the anime already stated his Iq and how to lead squads


----------



## SasukeUchiha05 (Oct 5, 2008)

Shikamaru of course ...


----------



## Nicola (Oct 5, 2008)

Shikamaru


----------



## Kahvehane (Oct 5, 2008)

Shikamaru

//thread


----------



## babyshaq91 (Oct 5, 2008)

yo man, Neji be mad smart though, like he got all these plans nd shit..


----------



## Kaito Sageko (Oct 6, 2008)

tsunade1095 said:


> uh shikamaru? i mean with 200 IQ and all....



Malcolm from "Malcolm in the middle" has an IQ of 160, yet he is an total idiot, so...
Shikamaru XD


----------



## Alice (Oct 6, 2008)

IQ + strategy + insta-analysis = Shika


----------



## yamoto (Oct 6, 2008)

Shikamaru......


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 6, 2008)

Shikamaru takes this easily


----------



## Lupin. (Oct 6, 2008)

Shikamru wins everyday of the week


----------



## Kamden (Oct 6, 2008)

Neji's smart, but it's been made explicitly clear that Shikamaru is one of the smartest characters, with his 200 IQ and all.


----------



## N A R U T O (Oct 6, 2008)

Shikamaru by far


----------



## Cash117 (Oct 6, 2008)

Both are very smart, but its been emphasized that Shikamaru is in a league of his own when it comes to intelligence. There are perhaps a couple other characters around the same tier as Shikamaru, however Neji is not one of them.


----------



## Sanchez1992 (Oct 6, 2008)

Was this supposed to be a joke thread? Its Shikamaru...


----------



## Shikinodara5 (Oct 6, 2008)

thats probably one of the dumbest questions I've ever heard of  SHIKAMARU is by far way smarter than Neji!!!


----------



## Captain Snow (Oct 6, 2008)

Shikamaru, definitely. Neji is just a genius skill-wise.


----------



## Yozakura` (Oct 7, 2008)

Technically, Shikamaru's smarter, with his I.Q. of over 200. xD But Neji's very intelligent as well. Shikamaru's intelligence lies in strategies and solving problems, while Neji's intelligence lies in creating and recreating powerful techniques, based on the Hyuga fighting style. In short, they're both smart, but in different fields.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 7, 2008)

They'd probably be on par with each other, both being considered Geniuses, both good at strategizing, etc


----------



## uchiha117 (Oct 7, 2008)

well shikamaru has over 200 iq so...yea


----------



## sauskecute11 (Oct 7, 2008)

LOL 484 votes for shika, 40 for that guy i don't bother spelling the name.

>:-D shika is hotter ;-)


----------



## yaoiwhore (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't necessarily think that one is smarter than the other.  Shikamaru's intelligence lies in strategies and Neji's more in developing jutsus and such.  As GothicShoujo stated above they are both highly intelligent.


----------



## uchiha117 (Oct 7, 2008)

thats true, cause there are different types of smart like strategy smart and all that


----------



## Euraj (Oct 7, 2008)

This thread is crazy. There's a reason why one's a Chuunin and the other isn't.


----------



## Sasukekillsitachi (Oct 7, 2008)

It's hard to say as Neji is Smart, and is more of a battle tactician. But Shika, is more of a leader, a guy who puts the plan on how a team moves and stuff. So both use different kinds of strategies/plans and focuses on different things.

You can't compare Sasuke, Neji or him.


----------



## Sasukekillsitachi (Oct 7, 2008)

*Who is the smartest between these "Geniuses"?*

What you guys think?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 7, 2008)

shikamaru is smarter, in every aspect, if i didnt know either neji appears to be smarter just based on demanor, neji is not smarter practially like every one is saying, he just happens to have a bloodline limit and most likely a higher charkra capactiy which gives him more moves in battle, but if you remeber the chunnin tournament even in battle shiki can think like 200 moves ahead hes just limited by his capabilities


----------



## JJ (Oct 7, 2008)

Merging all the smarter threads together. It's just gotten out of hand when there could just be one thread debating who is the smarter or the smartest.


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 7, 2008)

ME mwuhahahahahahahahahahahahaha,

nah id say kakashi because he is always thinking of strategies and he is smart in the sense of jutsu and not to mention hes GOD


----------



## Sajin (Oct 7, 2008)

How come this thread is that long?... Anyway, it's REALLY obvious that Shikamaru is the smartest.


----------



## Choshino (Oct 7, 2008)

Shikamaru takes this easy if it is mentally and so on. When it comes to fighting and so on. Kakashi takes this.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 7, 2008)

kakashi is a close second, but even adding the others its still shiki, the others only look better in fights because they outclass shiki in everything else


----------



## DattebaYAOI-chan♥ (Oct 7, 2008)

Uchiha Itachi
        ♥


----------



## DattebaYAOI-chan♥ (Oct 7, 2008)

Teh luffly Uryū Pwns Saucey any day~> w >


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 7, 2008)

shikamaru by far.


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 9, 2008)

I'll say Shikamaru; he has shown outstanding intellect and analytical abilities, and is probably Kishi's representation of a genius-like shinobi.


----------



## Kuran Tii (Oct 9, 2008)

hmmm  Neji i believe intelligence is a combination betwen ..the fact of IQ and experience..so thats it!..Neji is most experimented than shikamaru..


----------



## Zookini (Oct 17, 2008)

Shikamaru


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 18, 2008)

Shikamaru Obviously


----------



## Mar Azul (Oct 20, 2008)

Shikamaru


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 21, 2008)

Shikamaru, a million times, Shikamaru.


----------



## Cash117 (Oct 21, 2008)

Shikamaru with his 200 IQ.


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 21, 2008)

1st Shikamaru 2nd Sasuke Last Naruto


----------



## Kiyiya (Oct 24, 2008)

Well of course Shikamaru but you know his dad has got to be smarter than him though.. So its either Shikamaru or Shikaku or maybe the hokage!!! He has got to be pretty smart to be the top dog!!!


----------



## Luvs (Oct 24, 2008)

I'd say Shikamaru...

Although I reckon Shino is pretty smart too (Sorry Neji fans!)


----------



## tdsuchiha (Oct 24, 2008)

Hmm... shikamaru is the smartest among the younger generations can't say for the older ones...


----------



## speedygaara (Oct 24, 2008)

shikamaru, though his dad is ment to be smarter than he is..


----------



## SasukeUchiha05 (Oct 24, 2008)

Can't pick betwen Shikamaru Sasuke Neji and Shino


----------



## Fuuton Rasengan Shuriken (Oct 25, 2008)

1) Shikamaru, 2nd) Sasuke, 3rd) All the rest.


----------



## Intelligence (Oct 25, 2008)

I do not know why this thread is even here, it is apparent that you do not even watch the show. Shikamaru is by far the smartest person.


----------



## KakashixANBU (Oct 26, 2008)

Shikamaru is probably smarter than every single person in Naruto.


----------



## Stephen (Oct 26, 2008)

Shikamaru of course


----------



## Ayana (Oct 26, 2008)

Shikamaru

Out of the poll: Ibiki


----------



## Star (Oct 26, 2008)

Shikamaru of course!


----------



## wiseman23 (Oct 27, 2008)

shikaku nara , shikamaru's dad is the smartest in my opion think about it shikamaru is young and his dad has more xp


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 27, 2008)

Shika


----------



## Hazardous (Oct 27, 2008)

Shikamaru


----------



## Major (Oct 28, 2008)

Shikamaru


----------



## Oblivion (Oct 28, 2008)

Shikamaru.


----------



## JJ (Oct 28, 2008)

I've kinda pondered closing this thread since it just looks like everyone is spamming the same name over and over. 

Does anyone have any argument over why the others are smarter than Shikamaru?

I've always wondered why if Shikamaru was so smart, then why did Sasuke get top marks in his class. Was it because Shikamaru was too lazy? 

Yes, I'm trying to get more of a discussion than just one-worded spam.


----------



## Fuuton Rasengan Shuriken (Oct 28, 2008)

Shikamaru


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 28, 2008)

Shiakimaru


----------



## Shikinodara5 (Oct 30, 2008)

UM HELLO!!! ITS SHIKAMARU  OF COURSE!!! WITH THE IQ OF 200 AND ALL!!!  jeeezz and you call urself a Naruto fan!!!


----------



## Shinsengumi (Oct 30, 2008)

JediJaina said:


> I've kinda pondered closing this thread since it just looks like everyone is spamming the same name over and over.
> 
> Does anyone have any argument over why the others are smarter than Shikamaru?
> 
> ...



Hahaha, your attempts at making us write more is futile. 

Shikamaru is a lazy mofo and Sasuke got top grades because he failed to realize statistics is shit in the _shinobi_ world 95% of the time.


----------



## JJ (Oct 30, 2008)

Well if I keep getting these one-worded answers, I could close the thread I suppose.


----------

